# Chobani Yogurt



## Jesus is my friend

I am having my nightly yogurt and reading/posting and I wonder if anyone can tell me what the watery substance is at the very top of yogurts.does this mean that the product is going bad or is this the good yogurt cultures or some else entirely different,it should be noted that this is greek yogurt also and it is very tasty and the numbers (protein,carbs,etc.) are exceptional



Vanilla Flavored Nonfat Greek Yogurt from Chobani


----------



## Herald

It's just water separating from the yogurt. It's a natural occurrence and has nothing to do with the freshness of the yogurt.


----------



## Theognome

It's a Communist plot (probably started or at least endorsed by Obama) to destroy good food. Originally, it began with condiments- like that watery goo that would come out of the ketchup bottle first- thus making the hamburger bun all soggy. Now, through extra-condiment stimulus, it has spread everywhere- to yogurt, cottage cheese and yes, even pre-packaged pudding! 

Fight the power!!!!

Theognome


----------



## turmeric

It's whey, pour it out. The yoghurt is still good.


----------



## Mushroom

Theognome said:


> It's a Communist plot (probably started or at least endorsed by Obama) to destroy good food. Originally, it began with condiments- like that watery goo that would come out of the ketchup bottle first- thus making the hamburger bun all soggy. Now, through extra-condiment stimulus, it has spread everywhere- to yogurt, cottage cheese and yes, even pre-packaged pudding!
> 
> Fight the power!!!!
> 
> Theognome


I noticed this plot coming to fore at first in mustard. I am shocked to hear that it is spreading throughout the food supply. This is becoming a serious threat to our freedom and the crispness of our hamburger buns!

Burger lovers unite!

I'm right there with you, Bill!

Oh, wait.... it's after 1:00 AM. Past my bedtime.... 

I'll be right there with you tomorrow, Bill!!


----------



## Athaleyah

Jesus is my friend said:


> I am having my nightly yogurt and reading/posting and I wonder if anyone can tell me what the watery substance is at the very top of yogurts.does this mean that the product is going bad or is this the good yogurt cultures or some else entirely different,it should be noted that this is greek yogurt also and it is very tasty and the numbers (protein,carbs,etc.) are exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Flavored Nonfat Greek Yogurt from Chobani



My husband and I picked some Chobani up at the store after seeing your post. Really good stuff! Very creamy.


----------

